# freshwater angelfish?



## jtm011 (Jan 27, 2010)

what exactly can be kept with them that either matchs their color or just complements them. im building a tank that the main type of fish is the angelfish but i dont want just angels in it. so my question is just what can go with them and live peacefully. thanks


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

We would need to know the size and footprint of the tank to better answer your question.


----------



## zepprocker45 (Dec 31, 2009)

Angels are cichlids, but very mild mannered for cichlids. They can be kept with most non-aggressive/community fish similarly sized. Some have had success in keeping Angels with neon/cardinal tetras, but in the wild, neons make up a part of their diet. Larger tetras would be less prone to being eaten, as anything that won't fit in an Angels mouth isn't likely to be targeted as food. Angels are also territorial with their own kind. If keeping two, they may pair up, or one may establish dominance and kill the other. Their actually fairly easy to breed once they have paired up. Just some things to think about. Also, don't consider angels unless you have a 20G (tall) tank or larger. A 20 tall would be enough for a pair of angels.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Ive kept mine with
neons
guppies
bettas
barbs(tiger)
danios(zebra)
SAE's 
corydoras
shrimp(yeah buddy no survivors!!!)
RNP
BNP
dwarf neon rainbows(id check these ones out, the are great schoolers and are great community fish, get atleast 5 of em though)

I got 5 angels in a 52g with about 10 other species. They are doing just fine, no death no visible injuries. The adults have taken to the 3 juveniles and are what appears to be training them as their own.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I would never put barbs in with angels especially tiger barbs and bettas can be hit or miss. I feel it will depend on the size tank you plan to keep angels in


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Why not?

mine arent nippers not aggressors, they stick to themselves constantly, this is 50+ gallons.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I say that because of the 2 dozen+ tanks I have setup and seen setup barbs have been fin nippers especially the tiger barbs along with a few of the tetras and these tanks have been from 29-150 gallons and I started raising angels back in the mid 70's. I have heard people say they have had good luck but I have never seen it so I wouldnt take the chance myself. I am not saying it cant be done but I wouldnt try it and I do believe it depends on the tank size and the type of angels as in standard fins or super veils.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

mine are standard fins, and my angels are aggressive as it is. but only when another fish that isnt an angel encroaches within a distance, the baby angels can get right up between the adults ventrals and be fine or be chased off.

I got enough of them that they keep the bickering between themselves. My old man did the same thing you have been doing and he has voiced his concerns as well being his experience. I figure my good luck will run out sooner or later but so far its been easy going. I just made sure the angels were well established first and the barbs were the last entries and are therefore considered the fng's of the tank and seem to know their place. so far.


----------



## jtm011 (Jan 27, 2010)

i dont have a tank yet just kinda getting some ideas for starting one but my girlfriend and i went tank shopping yesterday and we found a 72g bow front with stand for $599 would that be good or is the price not even worth it? it only comes with the tank, the hood, the light hood and the stand its made out of mahogany so its nice =)

anyways i like angels and yalls info has been wonderfull the guy at the fish shop said stay away from barbs as well and to stick with community fish so i might want to go with that.

what about mollys? my girlfriend wants those


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I dont think thats a bad price but see if he can cut you a good price on a nice canister filter or an Aqua Clear 110 or even throw in the gravel. I wouldnt get mollies because they like a little salt have your GF look at the Platies instead as I think they would be a better choice and stay away from the FW sharks, I know you didnt ask about them but alot of new people like to try them out. I know the LFS's around here will cut some deals if you buy everything from them so let them know you plan on buying everything from them and see what kind of package deal they can give you and dont be afraid to let them know you are looking around a little.


----------

